# Comment installer OS 10.4 avec un lecteur de DVD externe



## COYOTE2 (23 Février 2014)

Tout est dit.....

Mon lecteur interne est HS  

Cela concerne un Mac G5


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Février 2014)

Ben pas 36 solutions : emploi d'un lecteur optique Firewire !

Il est possible, en principe de démarrer sur un lecteur USB, mais c'est une manip assez complexe, et un peu plus encore sur un G5 que sur un G4, et qui malgré tout ne donne pas toujours le résultat escompté, certains modèles y semblant assez réfractaires.


----------



## drs (23 Février 2014)

Ou alors, si tu as un second mac avec port firewire, en utilisant le mode target pour te servir du lecteur optique du deuxieme.


----------



## matacao (23 Février 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben pas 36 solutions : emploi d'un lecteur optique Firewire !
> 
> Il est possible, en principe de démarrer sur un lecteur USB, mais c'est une manip assez complexe, et un peu plus encore sur un G5 que sur un G4, et qui malgré tout ne donne pas toujours le résultat escompté, certains modèles y semblant assez réfractaires.



Avec son tuto ça marche sans problèmes et ce n'est pas trop compliqué.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Février 2014)

drs a dit:


> Ou alors, si tu as un second mac avec port firewire, en utilisant le mode target pour te servir du lecteur optique du deuxieme.



Ça, ça ne fonctionne pas avec tous les Mac, beaucoup (notamment les PPC), le mode target ne donne accès qu'au disque zéro du contrôleur zéro.


----------



## Invité (23 Février 2014)

A priori, ça fonctionne avec pas mal de graveurs (combo ou SuperDrive) slot-in.
testé avec succès sur iBook G4, Mac Mini G4, MacBook, etc

C'est ce que j'utilise le plus fréquemment maintenant, c'est plus facile de déplacer un MB par ex, qu'un graveur externe FW avec son alimentation.


----------



## drs (23 Février 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça, ça ne fonctionne pas avec tous les Mac, beaucoup (notamment les PPC), le mode target ne donne accès qu'au disque zéro du contrôleur zéro.



ah bon?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Février 2014)

drs a dit:


> ah bon?



En tous cas, c'est le cas de tous les G3 et G4 que j'ai ici (2 G3 et 5 G4 quand même) !


----------



## pascalformac (23 Février 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En tous cas, c'est le cas de tous les G3 et G4 que j'ai ici (2 G3 et 5 G4 quand même) !


de mon coté testé sans succès sur un G3


----------



## COYOTE2 (23 Février 2014)

Bon j'ai changé le graveur et tout est rentre dans l'ordre 

Merci à tous. !!!!!!


----------



## pascalformac (24 Février 2014)

aide les suivants qui auraient un problème similaire
comment?
cliquer "résolu"
 ( en haut menu outils de discussion)


----------



## drs (24 Février 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En tous cas, c'est le cas de tous les G3 et G4 que j'ai ici (2 G3 et 5 G4 quand même) !



Ah oui quand même. J'ai testé la semaine dernière entre un ibook G4 et un MBP 2009...un coup de chance que ca ait fonctionné ou bien ça marche mieux entre deux portables?


----------



## ValixPROD (24 Février 2014)

Au pire on peut aussi cloner l'OS X de quelqu'un sa marche mais faut etre patient...


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Février 2014)

drs a dit:


> Ah oui quand même. J'ai testé la semaine dernière entre un ibook G4 et un MBP 2009...un coup de chance que ca ait fonctionné ou bien ça marche mieux entre deux portables?



Et lequel des deux était en mode target ?


----------



## drs (25 Février 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et lequel des deux était en mode target ?



Le MBP


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Février 2014)

drs a dit:


> Le MBP



Ah ben voilà, je me disais aussi, parce que mon iBook G4, du temps où son Firewire n'était pas H.S., en mode target, je n'avais que le disque interne !

En fait, je pense que c'est lié à la différence logicielle entre un Mac Intel, qui démarre sur son EFI, et un PPC, qui démarre sur son Open Firmware. Open Firmware ne doit donner accès qu'au disque zéro du contrôleur zéro, alors qu'EFI donne accès à tous ses disques internes.


----------



## drs (25 Février 2014)

Ah ok tu parlais de l'inverse, je n'avais pas compris.


----------

